Ask HN: What does team time tracking cost you? - emdeha
======
wakatime
Me: Costs nothing because I use an automatic time tracker called WakaTime [1].

However, I only track time outside of work when invoicing contracting clients.

At work I only track feature velocity not time. At work I only use the
automatic time tracker for goal setting, leaderboards for fun, and to just see
my stats such as time I spend waiting for code to compile vs writing code.

[1] [https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com)

------
gpjanik
Through my career, it was dependent on how much transparency my boss would
like to have. When the choice was mine, we didn't track due to cost and to
avoid the feeling of being watched. In my last company I did this for
invoicing the customers and it was few hours a month. Quite expensive since I
was high up in the hierarchy.

